# What is this spot called and do on a rabbit??



## secuono (Sep 18, 2011)

I noticed that my doe has large cavities on either side of her vulva. No idea how far they go, what they are, what they do. I can't find any info on it. Anyone?

Its pictured here right above the black lines. Its the dark purple to pinke area in a sideways U shape. Not the inguinal region, below and to the left. Not my pic, btw.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Have no clue.  Never had does.  Am very interested to read if anyone else has any idea what this is because one day I will.   Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Did some digging and looks like your rabbit might have a hernia.  Couldn't find anything on rabbits per say, but here's something regarding human ingunial regions.  

is this the same bunny you can't get pregnant?  if she has a problem like a hernia, no wonder she's not getting pregnant.  

Hope this helps.  Gives you some insight what ingunial region is all about.  

http://falconblanco.com/health/hernia.htm


----------



## secuono (Sep 18, 2011)

It's no where near the inguinal regions. Its _right up against either side of the vulva_. Skin looks normal, like its natural and the only one worrying is nosy people, lol. Don't have friends w/female rabbits, so I can't ask them to flip their buns and see if theirs also have this. 
Soooo, net buddies, can _you _flip your buns and check?


----------



## Legacy (Sep 18, 2011)

Those are scent glands. It's totally normal and all female rabbits have them. Male rabbits have them too but because the testicles are located there, most people expect to see it on a buck. A lot people are surprised to see it on a doe.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Legacy said:
			
		

> Those are scent glands. It's totally normal and all female rabbits have them. Male rabbits have them too but because the testicles are located there, most people expect to see it on a buck. A lot people are surprised to see it on a doe.


Thanks Legacy for clearing that up.  As I have been flipping my buns for the past several weeks checking male parts and definitely the past 3 days to check incision site, never knew about the scent glands there.  Just nuggets and nugget-less.  I was aware of glands on the check but not there.


----------



## hoodat (Sep 20, 2011)

Legacy beat me to it. Scent glands is exactly what they are. They are more pronounced on some does than on others. It pays to check once in awhile. If they fill with gunk they can be cleaned  gently with a Qtip and baby oil. Most does clean there themselves but if too much gunk gathers there you could have an inflamation that can turn into an infection.


----------

